# Looking to adopt a rat pair in Florida...



## babyblues (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi! I am looking to adopt a rat pair (2 females or 2 males...I don't have a preference). I live near West Palm Beach, FL. Any leads on a good rescue or breeder here? Thanks!


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Try this website, http://www.petfinder.com/ .
You can search for rats in your area with it.


----------

